# Graveyard music suggestions



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I do a graveyard display every year for Halloween. I need some suggestions for some songs and sounds that I could find on Itunes. Ps, do they have wireless speakers where you can plug a piece into your earphone jack and hide the speaker? I have a popup tombstone. I was gonna put the stuff in my Ipod and hide the speaker there. Want one from a store pretty cheap. Thanks.


----------



## SmartHaunts44 (Oct 27, 2007)

There are wireless speakers/transmitter&receivers but they're not going to be worth the money just for one tombstone. I suggest running a separate audio line for that one like I do in my graveyard. 

As for sounds, I suggest anything like Jigsaw from the SAW series welcoming people towards the house. Its an eerie voice people know from one of the more gruesome movies of all time, so it'd be a good start!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wrote this song for my album Prelude to the Afterlife. It has some digging sound fx in the beginning. Let me know if its something you could use. Its on itunes just in case.


http://soundcloud.com/verse-13/16-buried-alive


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know much technical stuff like audio lines mand the like. I figured the wireless speaker would be easier for me, I do like both ideas, though. Thanks.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

if your after free sounds, i made this a few yrs ago http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8c1b35fc5a615e57f7ec40ada4772a6e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Lustmord works for me--check out "Other" and "Petryfying Fire"


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. As for the tombstone, I think I'm just gonna buy a remote control sound effects machine and hide it. Gonna download some stuff from Itunes between now and Halloween and do a graveyard mix.


----------

